

Where are all the event recommendation startups? - dangoldin
http://startupmullings.com/post/20206452395/where-are-event-recommendations#disqus_thread

======
dangoldin
Sorry for the repost but I made some edits and wanted to get it up again. I'm
learning not to post new items at 12 AM.

